# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Cross your eyes while in a lucid dream _(OpheliaBlue)_
*Basic Task ii* - Wander through a museum and describe the objects and exhibits you encounter. _(Verre)_

*Advanced Task i* - Fly/climb as high as you dare, then plummet to earth. Don't stop yourself before you hit the ground! _(blobularwindmil)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Split an arrow thru a sparrow blindfolded. _(IC161)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Literally grow "eyes in the back of your head": attempt to expand your visual field to include the area behind you simultaneously with that in front. _(Verre)_

*AUGUST'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Ask a DC how they like what you're wearing.
5. Crouch down as low as you can, then jump with all your might. How high can you go? Do you come back down?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Feel around in your pockets until you find something, and then pull it out. What is it?

----------


## spellbee2

Good luck everyone, and have fun!

----------


## Queen Zukin

Didn't originally expect to do the TOTM in this dream and also didn't feel like I expected it to...

*Dream 1c: False awakening #3* 

I wake up again in the same bed, in the same bleak, dark room. I do a reality check to confirm that I'm still dreaming. In an effort to get out of there, I fly up through the ceiling but the room above me is still darkness. I fly up and up and up but nothing changes - darkness everywhere. I can feel every time I fly up through a new room because flying through the ceiling feels like passing through jello, and I am at least 5 or 6 floors up now. 

I remember about the task of the month - to let yourself fall from an insane height and see what happens. I'm not sure the height I'm at would qualify as crazy high, but I am in some weird dark hellish void that won't let me escape and honestly I have nothing better to do so why tf not? 

I stop flying upwards and let myself succumb to gravity. I don't feel myself falling through the individual floors, but I do fall for quite some time before falling back onto my bed (& still in total darkness..). The weird thing is that I definitely felt myself hit the bed the first time, but several seconds later I felt what can only be described as a warm G-force feeling all over sinking downwards into myself. I false awaken again.

----------


## woblybil

My Lucid has gone to pot!.....To POT I say  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

kicked myself in the ass and manage to go for 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I & Advanced I success_: 



i am in the bathroom looking on a clock 11:45.... way to late, not possible and how can i read the clock anyways its dark. i do a nosepinch and lucid. i am happy, phase into the hallway. everything is super dark and the visuals are bad but i just start running and move my hands more than necessary and suddenly visuals are back. i remember instantly my goals to do the totms so i run to a building and enter thru a door expecting to be on the roof of a high building but i just enter the building i look for another door but i find an elevator. convenient i think and enter telling it to go up by voice command. i get out and find myself on a parking deck with a roof over me. i remember that i want to cross my eyes and so i do. it works immediately with no effort i also do it by look at a finger that comes closer to my nose but actually its not necessary. i run to the fence at the end of the building and look down. not as high as i hoped but good enough i jump down and try to be as passive as possible. i accelerate to the ground but i feel i should accelerate faster than i do, like i get slowed down for some reason... i crash into the concrete and its pretty loud but i dont feel any pain. i get up and continue i want to fly but i have some problems getting higher so i jump from level to level. wake up?




i also tried to go with the flow and go for bonus but failed:


*Spoiler* for _failed bonus_: 



... she seems to have eyes in the back of her head... the hair is cut short at that positions... its a little weird. i remember the bonus totm and try to expand my sight by crossing my eyes so they kind of turn to the sides and then to the back but i cant go much further than i can in waking life.... i ask her if she can make me eyes in the back of my head like she has. she says something about tattoos and that she needs something for it or later or something? she ask me which kind of eyes, just eyes or also eyebrows or make up or something?!  in the end i dont get them and move a little more in the room




DJ entry 

sad that nearly nobody participates in the totms anymore... i am in no position to rant because this is my first in some months too but nevertheless sad...

----------


## Daniele

> sad that nearly nobody participates in the totms anymore... i am in no position to rant because this is my first in some months too but nevertheless sad...



I participate, I just haven't gotten lucid or remembered the task. Doesn't mean people aren't trying.

----------


## dreamphibian

I really like what Zukin & RAD have done so far. Really cool stuff!!  :smiley:  Maybe I can get one before the month is out!

----------


## Letaali

I also haven't gotten lucid too frequently lately, but I'll go for Advanced 1. Sounds like fun. And I don't just want to jump from the top of a building, I want to fall from space at planet-cracking speeds.

----------


## woblybil

I been off to the hospital for 20 days, Don't forget to post a link here for next months tasks to lead me home
 ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> I been off to the hospital for 20 days, Don't forget to post a link here for next months tasks to lead me home



Wobly, are you ok? Hope you are better.

----------


## spellbee2

September's tasks are live: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...er-2018-a.html

 :lock:

----------

